

Ask HN: So, you have a million dollars. Now what? - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/personal/so-you-have-a-million-dollars-now-what.htm

======
elv
aim for 5% annual return, leave 2,5% for inflaction, and you'll be forever
free with 25K/year yea you should carefully pick up your bank or your freedom
could vanish in the next credit crunch :)

~~~
anamax
You're going to be paying taxes on that 5% so you're not going to net 25k.

------
vaksel
is that 1 mil before or after taxes?

------
sho
What do you mean, now what? "Now what" is you go and make the rest of the
money you'll need to buy a decent apartment in any world city. A million bucks
ain't that much anymore and you certainly couldn't retire or anything, unless
you plan on living in a lower-income country.

On the bright side, you won't need an angel investor for your next startup..

------
Allocator2008
"Two girls at the same time."

~~~
Allocator2008
To whoever downvoted this: this was a JOKE, a quote from 'Office Space'.

~~~
xiaoma
It's almost as if they decided to JUMP to CONCLUSIONS.

And yes, that is very much on the topic of what to do with a million dollars--
You can fund your business idea... even if it's terrible. Earn a million
dollars and you can start marketing _Jump to Conclusions_ mats.

